# pourfendeur



## totor

Amigos,

no termino de entender si *pourfendeur* es un juicio positivo o negativo.

*…les pourfendeurs des corporations s'appuyaient justement sur le constat d'une transformation de la société moderne pour justifier leur rejet.*

¿De quiénes estoy hablando? ¿De los *críticos* o de los *criticones* de las corporaciones?


----------



## niko

Pues, "pourfendeur" aqui podria ser sarcastico... como enfatico. Depende del tono del autor, es dificil, se hace falta de contexto


----------



## josepbadalona

para mí "pourfendre" se relaciona con los mosqueteros que eran capaces de clavar su espada de par en par en alguien ... 
aquí son los que critican con objeto de destruir


----------



## totor

Gracias, Niko y Josep.

Como una de las acepciones que da el tlfi es *Celui qui critique, qui attaque très vivement*, y el Robert dice algo parecido, me daba la impresión de que podía ser tomado en un sentido positivo. Por otra parte, otros diccionarios lo traducen como *perdonavidas* o *matasiete*, lo cual contribuye un poco a la confusión.

El sentido que ustedes le dan es más bien coincidente con lo último.



josepbadalona said:


> para mí "pourfendre" se relaciona con los mosqueteros que eran capaces de clavar su espada de par en par en alguien ...
> aquí son los que critican con objeto de destruir



Entonces se podría decir *criticón*, Paquita. Me exprimo la sesera y no se me ocurre ningún sinónimo peor.


----------



## josepbadalona

Me parece muy bien ...así
Paquita


----------



## totor

Bueno, finalmente cambié lo de *criticones*, fundamentalmente porque se producía una anfibología al decir *los criticones de las corporaciones*. No se sabía si se hablaba de los que criticaban *a* las corporaciones o si eran los que integraban las corporaciones los criticones. Por otro lado, la palabra es demasiado suave y tiene un dejo juguetón, comparada con *pourfendeur*.

Así que aquí va lo que me parece mejor:

*…los que criticaban maliciosamente a las corporaciones se apoyaban justamente en la verificación de una transformación de la sociedad moderna para justificar su rechazo.*

Tu turno, Paquita.


----------



## josepbadalona

una ocurrencia matutina = espadachín... 

para conservar la imagen de quien maneja espada 
el choque "espadachín de corporaciones" me gusta bastante

¿ y a ti ?


----------



## totor

No, no, tal vez en otro contexto…

Aquí no me sugiere nada.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Si es juicio positivo o negativo, esto te lo da el resto del texo, Totor.
Ayudaría saber a qué tipo de corporaciones nos estamos refiriendo. ¿Luchan para intereses muy peculiares y propios o por el contrario movidos por intereses generales? Y si el autor los critica muy severamente o tan sólo trata de ser irónico.
En francés _pourfendeur _puede llegar a ser sinónimo de justiciero. Es decir que defiende una causa considerada justa (aunque puede que perdida de antemano) por el común de los mortales.

Si así fuera el caso, tenemos a la figura perfecta en español: _estos quijotes de las corporaciones... (_a la vez irónico y entrañable)
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Es muy interesante lo que dices, Martine.

Justamente se trata de un libro sobre las corporaciones y las asociaciones, desde las cofradías hasta los sindicatos, pasando por todo tipo de grupos recreativos, culturales, etcétera. Y sobre su disolución en la época de la Revolución hasta que empezaron a resurgir durante el siglo siguiente, y luego los sindicatos modernos.

No hay una postura tomada, porque es precisamente un análisis del funcionamiento de las corporaciones, y en ese punto se está refiriendo a los defensores y los detractores.

Cuando habla de los *pourfendeurs* me da la impresión de que se está refiriendo a un aspecto negativo de su crítica.

Y que se trata de crítica lo da el hecho de que la misma frase termina diciendo *su rechazo*.

Sería fantástico que fuera lo contrario, Martine, porque tu solución sería perfecta  .


----------



## gustave

Moi je pense que pourfendeur n'est ni positif ni négatif mais se caractérise par  un engagement total, parfois aveugle, bon ou mauvais selon les cas. L'image, c'est que l'épée ressort de l'autre côté.

Je trouve "los quijotes" parfait, superbe.


----------



## totor

gustave said:


> Je trouve "los quijotes" parfait, superbe.



Como puse en mi post anterior, Gustave, sería perfecto si tuviera el sentido que propone Martine, pero no es ése el caso  . ¡Ojalá lo fuera, porque entonces sí sería perfecto, como tú dices!


----------



## gustave

No te entiendo bien.
Una pregunta : para ti, el rechazo es él de los pourfendeurs o de las corporaciones? Para mi de las corporaciones.
Les pourfendeurs justificaron el rechazo de las corporaciones, rechazo que me imagino provocaron ellos mismos, por la transformacion de la sociedad.
No es asi?


----------



## totor

gustave said:


> No te entiendo bien.
> Una pregunta : para ti, el rechazo es él de los pourfendeurs o de las corporaciones? Para mi de las corporaciones.
> Les pourfendeurs justificaron el rechazo de las corporaciones, rechazo que me imagino provocaron ellos mismos, por la transformacion de la sociedad.
> No es asi?



Para mí no.

…les pourfendeurs des corporations s'appuyaient justement sur le constat d'une transformation de la société moderne pour justifier leur rejet.

…para justificar el rechazo de los pourfendeurs a las corporaciones.

Por eso en mi primer post hablé de los críticos o criticones.

Amigos,

para cerrar un poco este hilo, por lo que a mí respecta, y después de haberlo meditado mucho, les cuento mi solución. No es la mejor, desde ya, pero sí la más apropiada, dado el contexto:

*…los críticos acerbos de las corporaciones se apoyaban justamente en la verificación de una transformación de la sociedad moderna para justificar su rechazo.*


----------



## booly

Hola,

tengo que traducir la siguiente frase, y no encuentro un equivalente en español de sta palabra, alguna sugerencia?

"l´auteur, avocat, y défend les thèses de son client, Etienne Cendrier, pourfendeur de la téléphie mobile et de ses dangers" (Etienne cree en el peligro del uso de móviles y las antenas)

propongo... el autor, abogado de prfesión, defiende en él las tesis de su cliente, Étienne Cendrier, un duro critíco de la telefonía móvil y de sus peligros / en cuanto a la telefonía móvil y sus peligros se refiere"

gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- fustigador ?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Podría ser, Martine.

Una pena que en nuestros días nadie se acuerde de _zoilo_ ni de _aristarco_.

El _Diccionario ideológico de la lengua española_ de Julio Casares también anota "escalpelo", que me ha recordado la relación semántica entre "pourfendeur" y "fendre". Pero esta última idea no me convence, ni creo que sea adecuada.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> _quijotes_


Después de tantos años, Martine, tu propuesta me parece perfecta para mi texto actual:

_Ceux qui le rejettent aujourd'hui_ [a Lacan], _en faisant de lui ce qu'il ne fut jamais et en l'affublant de l'étiquette infamante de "gourou" ou de "pourfendeur de la démocratie", oublient qu'il s'immergea de plain-pied, contre lui-même parfois, dans ces transformations_.*

* Élisabeth Roudinesco, _Lacan, envers et contre tout_


----------



## ChocolatHada

Hola, este hilo es viejo, pero leyéndolo para conocer el significado de "pourfendeurs", me vino a la cabeza la palabra "detractores".
Si no es así, corríjanme!
Saludos!

Ch.


----------



## Maikel

Hola, este hilo es viejo, pero leyéndolo para conocer el significado de "pourfendeurs", me vino a la cabeza la palabra "detractores".
Si no es así, corríjanme!
Saludos!

_Québec solidaire a clôturé son conseil national, dimanche à Québec, en affirmant qu'il est le seul «*pourfendeur* crédible» de l'austérité libérale et_ _qu'il souhaite raffermir sa présence en région._
http://www.lapresse.ca/le-soleil/ac...-seul-pourfendeur-credible-de-lausterite.php?

Me gusta _*detractor *y añado *voz opositora, voz crítica *en esta frase_


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola

En casos y contextos determinados:

Pourfendeur defensor: defensor *a capa y espada*
Para los pourfendeurs críticos, detractores: *azote* (pourfendeur de la t. mobile > azote de la tel. móvil)

Crítico a machamartillo podría funcionar, aunque no acaba de gustarme del todo.

Saludos, MDG


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Una buena oportunidad para


totor said:


> *matasiete*


_Dans notre monde dit moderne, le genre épique, lorsque son héros se fait pourfendeur des illusions qui entravent le processus d’émancipation de l’humanité, peut avoir pour conséquence le pouvoir donné à ce que je nommerai la bêtise_.

Isabelle Stengers, _Au temps des catastrophes._


----------

